# Belated Hello



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all. I should have posted here sooner but was reading up and tryin to learn a little before i opened my mouth. I'm a 40 year old Californian trying to get serious about building some mass before I hit the rest home. Not much serious training but am finally starting to eat and train l[ke I should have done years ago.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM!  There are alot of knowledgeable people on here and alot of good stuff to read to help with any questions you may have.Surf the sight and enjoy.


----------



## brazey (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## charley (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## docrx (May 1, 2012)

welcome to the forums...


----------



## dinhdai88 (May 2, 2012)

Welcome at forum!!!


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 2, 2012)

pamela1122 said:


> Its been so long I am visiting here and I am not so good today because of my fever and I wants to let you know my experience of my fever is too bad so I am bored now. Please let me know what I do. what will be best idea for me to enjoy my life I am so bored because of these.



I know I'm new here but... WTF?


----------

